# Netzteil defekt?



## Benihana (25. März 2009)

mein Rechner zeigt plötzlich keine Reaktion mehr. Er gibt weder einen Ton noch leuchtet irgend ein Lämpchen, weswegen ich vermute das es am Netzteil liegen könnte. Mit einem Spannungsprüfer konnte ich das leider nicht überprüfen, da keiner vorhanden.. aber bei dem Test mit der Überbrückung zwischen Kontakt 4 und 6 zeigte er Null Reaktion. Also ist das Teil kaputt, oder? Mein nächstes Problem wäre nun die Anschaffung eines neuen Netzteils. Das Gerät FSP300-60GTM von FSP Group Inc., Forton/Source ist nirgendwo erhältlich.. was für ein Netzteil kann ich mir stattdessen anschaffen?   

Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2009)

Benihana am 25.03.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> mein Rechner zeigt plötzlich keine Reaktion mehr. Er gibt weder einen Ton noch leuchtet irgend ein Lämpchen, weswegen ich vermute das es am Netzteil liegen könnte. Mit einem Spannungsprüfer konnte ich das leider nicht überprüfen, da keiner vorhanden.. aber bei dem Test mit der Überbrückung zwischen Kontakt 4 und 6 zeigte er Null Reaktion. Also ist das Teil kaputt, oder? Mein nächstes Problem wäre nun die Anschaffung eines neuen Netzteils. Das Gerät FSP300-60GTM von FSP Group Inc., Forton/Source ist nirgendwo erhältlich.. was für ein Netzteil kann ich mir stattdessen anschaffen?
> 
> Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen.




wenn es ein normales ATX-netzteil ist, kannst du jede normal erhältliche einbauen. weiviel watt usw. es haben sollte, hängt von deinen bauteilen im PC ab.

laut google hat es 300W und is "no name", d.h an sich würde jedes 350W-NT sicher reichen. wenn du aber mal ne neue graka holen willst, dann kauf dir lieber ein besseres.

*ABER*: ich finde beim googlen mit dem netzteilnamen was über nen medionPC, dass der teilweise BTX-stdnard haben soll. das ist ein anderer standard, seltener und daher teurer im vergleich zu gleichwertigen ATX, bzw. ehtlich gesagt: ich finde kein einziges BTX-netzteil... ^^   

da müßte mal einer bescheid sagen, ob das BTX vlt. nur das gehäuse und board betrifft, aber netzteil auch ATX sein darf - da hab ich keine ahnung.


----------



## Benihana (25. März 2009)

Herbboy am 25.03.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Benihana am 25.03.2009 17:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das blöde ist, auf dem Netzteil steht weder etwas über ATX noch über BTX..


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. März 2009)

Ich glaub es gibt auch keine BTX Netzteil, weil das NT nun so wie man will einbauen kann.
Aber wenn ein neues Netzteil sein soll, dann würde ich persönlich zu Enermax greifen


----------



## Benihana (26. März 2009)

Raptor-Gaming am 26.03.2009 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub es gibt auch keine BTX Netzteil, weil das NT nun so wie man will einbauen kann.
> Aber wenn ein neues Netzteil sein soll, dann würde ich persönlich zu Enermax greifen



Großen dank euch beiden.   

Wie wäre es mit dem "Enermax Liberty DXX ELT400AWT". Meint ihr der ginge in Ordnung? Und wie schaut es mit dem Lüfter aus.. dumme Frage, aber wie ihr hier im Link sehen könnt, http://www.arlt.com/pc+komponenten/...watt+enermax+liberty+dxx+elt400awt+24pin.html ist dieser oben. Führt das jedoch nicht, in einem normalen Rechnergehäuse, zu Überhitzung und anderen Problemen?


----------



## SuicideVampire (26. März 2009)

Benihana am 26.03.2009 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 26.03.2009 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, Du kannst das Netzteil einfach "kopfüber" einbauen, habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Benihana (27. März 2009)

SuicideVampire am 26.03.2009 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Benihana am 26.03.2009 22:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, danke.   Das Teil ist bestellt, jetzt heisst es nur abwarten und hoffen das alles passt und funktioniert.


----------



## Benihana (3. April 2009)

So, heute ist nun endlich mein neues Netzteil "Enermax Liberty DXX ELT400AWT" angekommen. Voller Freude habe ich alles angeschlossen uns muss nun ganz enttäuscht feststellen das sich rein gar nichts tut    Der PC gibt nach wie vor keinen Ton von sich.. also liegt es nicht am Netzteil, nur woran dann? Habt ihr noch Ideen, wie ich das herausfinden könnte


----------



## Kobsa (3. April 2009)

Benihana am 03.04.2009 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> So, heute ist nun endlich mein neues Netzteil "Enermax Liberty DXX ELT400AWT" angekommen. Voller Freude habe ich alles angeschlossen uns muss nun ganz enttäuscht feststellen das sich rein gar nichts tut    Der PC gibt nach wie vor keinen Ton von sich.. also liegt es nicht am Netzteil, nur woran dann? Habt ihr noch Ideen, wie ich das herausfinden könnte



Steckdose kaputt?     Wenn, du alles richtig angeschlossen hast, bleibt dann fast nur noch das Mainboard als Fehlerquelle übrig. Das überprüfen kann man eigentlich nur indem man ein anderes mal kurz einbaut und schaut obs dann klappt. 
Wenn auf dem Board wirklich nicht einmal ein Lämpchen leuchtet, scheint es sich komplett verabschiedet zu haben, sorry   
Drücke dir die Daumen,
Gruß Kobsa


----------



## Benihana (4. April 2009)

Kobsa am 03.04.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Benihana am 03.04.2009 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider hattest du Recht Kobsa.   Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen rief ich einen PC-Doc zur Hilfe, der ebenfalls auf das Mainboard tippte.. und nun darf ich mir ein neues besorgen. Zum Glück kein allzu teures, und wenn ich noch mehr Pech haben sollte ist auch der Prozessor Schrott. Echt doof.


----------



## Benihana (9. April 2009)

Das Mainboard 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainboards_Sockel_775/MSI/G31M3-F/285369/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=Intel&l3=Sockel+775
ist da, aber nach dem anstecken tut sich immer noch rein gar nichts.. 
  eine frage habe ich zu den kabeln ATX SW (schwarz-grün) und Power LED (weis-grün). wie genau kommen die stecker hin? 
Das Bild 
http://www.premiopc.com/images/support/fp.jpg
ist im Handbuch abgebildet, werde aber nicht schlau daraus.
es ist zum


----------



## keithcaputo (10. April 2009)

Die Nummerierung der Pins ist gemäß Abbildung

2 4 6 8 
1 3 5 7 9

Das mit  "ATX SW" bezeichnete Aderpärchen ist der Anschluss des Einschaltknopfes am Gehäuse, der kommt über die Pins 6+8. Die Polung, also wie rum, ist egal, es handelt sich ja nur um einen über den Einschaltknopf zu schließenden Stromkreis.

Das "Power LED" Aderpärchen ist die zugehörige Leuchtdiode "Rechner eingeschaltet" an der Gehäusefront.
Der Stecker kommt über die Pins 2+4, also auf die verbleibenden freien beiden Pins der im Bild oberen Pinreihe.
Da über diese beiden Pins eine LED mit Spannung versorgt wird, ist die Polung hier nicht egal. Kaputt gehen tut da aber nichts, wenn der Stecker verkehrt sitzt, die LED leuchtet dann einfach nur nicht.
Die richtige Polung ist in dem Bild nicht angegeben, aber das kannst Du wie gesagt einfach ausprobieren und bei verkehrter Polung - wie es in ca 90% aller Fälle bei 50/50 Chance ja seltsamerweise ist  - einfach drehen.

Über die Pins 1+3 kommt der Stecker für die LED "Festplattenzugriff". Da gilt das gleiche wie bei der Power LED.

Als Letztes dann noch Pins 5+7, da wird der Reset knopf drangesteckt, die Polung ist hier - wie beim Einschaltknopf, egal.

Pin 9 bleibt unbelegt.


----------



## Benihana (18. April 2009)

Merci Keithcaputo    Die Pins 2+4 und 6+8 sind nun endlich belegt und der Rechner gibt tatsächlich ein Lebenszeichen von sich.. er leuchtet, er brummt und die Lüfter laufen, doch hochfahren will er nicht. An was könnte es denn nun liegen?


----------



## Memphis11 (18. April 2009)

Wenn du noch eine IDE festplatte eingebaut hast, sind die jumper richtig gesetzt


----------



## Benihana (18. April 2009)

Memphis11 am 18.04.2009 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du noch eine IDE festplatte eingebaut hast, sind die jumper richtig gesetzt



An der Festplatte habe ich eigentlich nichts getan weil ich nur Netzteil und Mainboard ersetzt habe. Eine Frage hätte ich noch zu den SATA-Anschlüssen.. habe vier davon und den roten Sata-Kabel auf SATA1 gesteckt. Ist das in Ordnung und gibt es da überhaupt einen Unterschied


----------



## keithcaputo (18. April 2009)

> An der Festplatte habe ich eigentlich nichts getan weil ich nur Netzteil und Mainboard ersetzt habe.


Tja, einfach das Mainboard tauschen, alte Festplatte ran und booten - so einfach ist das leider nicht, da auf der Festplatte mit der vorhandenen Windows-Installation noch die chipsatz-Treiber für das alte Mainboard drauf sind.
D.h. die Festplatte wird wegen des verkehrten Treibers für den hdd-controller u.U gar nicht erkannt, bzw falsch angesprochen.

Gibt das Board beim Einschalten den "alles ok" Piepton ab?

Wie weit kommt denn der bootvorgang? Kommst Du ins BIOS?
Wenn ja, einfach mal die default-Werte laden, und prüfen, ob die Festplatte angezeigt wird und als bootmedium eingestellt ist.

Oder ist es eventuell so, daß der bootvorgang an sich läuft, und Du einfach nur kein Bild auf den Monitor kriegst?



> Eine Frage hätte ich noch zu den SATA-Anschlüssen.. habe vier davon und den roten Sata-Kabel auf SATA1 gesteckt. Ist das in Ordnung und gibt es da überhaupt einen Unterschied


Da ist es egal, welchen oder wieviele oder in welcher Reihenfolge Du die ports belegst.


----------



## Benihana (18. April 2009)

keithcaputo am 18.04.2009 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> > An der Festplatte habe ich eigentlich nichts getan weil ich nur Netzteil und Mainboard ersetzt habe.
> 
> 
> Tja, einfach das Mainboard tauschen, alte Festplatte ran und booten - so einfach ist das leider nicht, da auf der Festplatte mit der vorhandenen Windows-Installation noch die chipsatz-Treiber für das alte Mainboard drauf sind.
> ...



Also piepsen tut er gar nicht, er gibt so ein Brummen von sich, als ob er starten wollen würde und dieser Ton bleibt dann auch bestehen.  Kein Piepton und leider auch kein Bild


----------



## keithcaputo (18. April 2009)

Benihana am 18.04.2009 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Also piepsen tut er gar nicht, er gibt so ein Brummen von sich, als ob er starten wollen würde und dieser Ton bleibt dann auch bestehen.  Kein Piepton und leider auch kein Bild


Er brummt, als wenn er starten will???
Also mein Rechner brummt nicht. Das einzige, was da Geräusche verursacht, sind die Lüfter, die Festplatte und eben einmal der Piepton.
Da würd ich aber keins von als Brummen bezeichnen. 

Naja, kümmern wir uns erstmal um das piepen, das muss auf jeden Fall da sein, sonst stimmt was nicht.
Ist ein Lautsprecher ans Mainboard angeschlossen?

Und nochmal die Fragen:
Bekommst Du irgendein Bild auf den Monitor?
Kommst Du ins BIOS?


----------



## noxious (18. April 2009)

keithcaputo am 18.04.2009 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, kümmern wir uns erstmal um das piepen, das muss auf jeden Fall da sein, sonst stimmt was nicht.


Bei mir pieps seit dem neuen Gehäuse auch nichts mehr.

Blinkt denn das Lämpchen?
Hast du es mal länger laufen lassen, ob evtl. der Windowsstartsound kommt?


----------



## Benihana (19. April 2009)

Also, das Lämpchen blinkt aber bei mir piepst ebenfalls nichts. Der Monitor bleibt schwarz. Habe den Rechner nun mal länger laufen gelassen und er gibt eben diese Geräusche von sich.. vom Lüfter und der Festplatte. Letzteres läuft und läuft wird dann etwas schwächer und beginnt dann von vorn. Und das immer wieder.. könnte es daran liegen, das irgendwas falsch angesteckt ist?


----------



## shirib (19. April 2009)

Benihana am 19.04.2009 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, das Lämpchen blinkt aber bei mir piepst ebenfalls nichts. Der Monitor bleibt schwarz. Habe den Rechner nun mal länger laufen gelassen und er gibt eben diese Geräusche von sich.. vom Lüfter und der Festplatte. Letzteres läuft und läuft wird dann etwas schwächer und beginnt dann von vorn. Und das immer wieder.. könnte es daran liegen, das irgendwas falsch angesteckt ist?


Hmm, ist die Stromversorgung des Mainboards gewährleistet? D. h. sind beide Stecker richtig gesteckt?


----------



## Benihana (19. April 2009)

shirib am 19.04.2009 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Benihana am 19.04.2009 13:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, der 24 pin atx anschluss und der 12 v Anschluss sind richtig gesteckt.


----------



## keithcaputo (19. April 2009)

Wie gesagt, wenn alles ok ist, gibt das Board einen Piepton von sich.
Entsprechend gibt das Board bei Problemen andere Piepcodes von sich, anhand derer sich die Ursache eingrenzen lässt.
Die Fehlercodes helfen weiter, also überprüf bitte, ob
-ein Lautsprecher angeschlossen ist
-ob der auch funktioniert
Dazu das Handbuch konsultieren, evtl einen Speaker aus einem alten Gehäuse ausbauen.


Auderdem solltest Du nochmal genau überprüfen, ob alle Steckverbindungen korrekt sitzen.

Hast Du sonst alles richtig gemacht bei der Montage?

Gedankenanstöße:
Hast Du statische Aufladung vermieden?

Hast Du die Abstandhalter für das alte Board entfernt und entsprechend neu gesetzt?

Traten Probleme beim fixieren des neuen Boards auf, bzw musstest Du stark drücken/schieben, damit alle Schrauben fassen?

Falls das Netzteil einen Wahlschalter für 110V/220V hat, steht der richtig?


----------



## Benihana (20. April 2009)

Zum entladen habe ich in die Steckdose gefasst    Abstandhalter haben gepasst, da das neue Mainboard beinahe identisch mit dem alten ist, auch das einbauen verlief okay. Einen Wahlschalter hat das Netzteil nicht und die Lautsprecher funktionieren, aber der Rechner gibt nach wie vor keinen Piepston von sich. So langsam schwinden meine restlichen Hoffnungen für diesen Rechner..   Denkt ihr da ist noch etwas defekt? Der Prozessor vielleicht oder sind das Anzeichen das irgendwas falsch gesteckt ist?


----------



## keithcaputo (21. April 2009)

Benihana am 20.04.2009 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und die Lautsprecher funktionieren


_*die*_ Lautsprecher???
Nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen:
Die beepcodes kommen nicht aus den Lautsprechern, die an die Audio-Buchsen des Boards angesteckt sind, sondern aus dem Systemlautsprecher, und davon gibts nur einen.
Der ist entweder am Gehäuse und wird entsprechend über ein Aderpaar (manchmal auch ein 4poliger Stecker) ans Mainboard angesteckt, oder das Board hat einen Piezo-Speaker onboard, also einen Mini-Lautsprecher, der fest aufgelötet ist.
Selten gibts die Dinger auch mit sehr kurzer Anschlussleitung (ca 2-3cm) zum Aufstecken.

Guck mal die Anleitung des Boards durch, ob da ein Lautsprecher (speaker) dran ist, bzw wo die Anschluss-pins dafür sind.
Wenns ein 2poliger Anschluss ist, kann man den schnell mit nem unbelegten Jumper verwechseln.

*EDIT:* So, hab mir mal das Handbuch Deines Baords geladen. Der speaker Anschluss kommt über die pins 2-8 auf dem header "JFP2", der sich zwischen dem IDE- und den SATA Anschlüssen befindet.


Ansonsten würd ich auf jeden Fall nochmal alles auseinandernehmen und neu montieren.

Vielleicht ist auch einfach nur die GraKa nicht tief genug im slot, oder ein RAM Riegel nicht eingerastet.
Ist einen Versuch wert würd ich sagen.


----------



## Benihana (22. April 2009)

keithcaputo am 21.04.2009 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Benihana am 20.04.2009 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das mit den Lautsprechern ist mir jetzt aber peinlich..   Aber ich bin nicht im Besitz so eines Speaker-Kabels, kann mich auch nicht erinnern das der Platz "JFP2" je belegt war. Ist es möglich das der Speaker irgendwie direkt verbaut ist? 
Wie du mir empfohlen hast, habe ich auch alles auseinander genommen und neu montiert, kommer aber immer noch nicht dahinter  an was es liegen könnte.. deswegen hab ich Fotos gemacht, für den Fall das ihr mehr seht als ich.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3478/3464845191_007ede5386_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3630/3465660820_d698ef274f_b.jpg


----------



## keithcaputo (22. April 2009)

Benihana am 22.04.2009 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Lautsprechern ist mir jetzt aber peinlich..   Aber ich bin nicht im Besitz so eines Speaker-Kabels, kann mich auch nicht erinnern das der Platz "JFP2" je belegt war. Ist es möglich das der Speaker irgendwie direkt verbaut ist?


Wie gesagt, es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Entweder das Ding ist Bestandteil des Gehäuses und sitzt entsprechend irgendwo vorne dran. So einer hat dann ein entsprechendes Aderpaar, was wie die Strippen für reset switch, hdd LED etc ans Mainboard angesteckt wird.
Oder er ist aufs Mainboard gelötet, was in Deinem Fall aber nicht zutrifft.

Hängt im Gehäuse, bei den ganzen Aderpaaren für power LED, hdd LED, power switch usw, die Du ja inzwischen angeschlossen hast, denn nicht noch ne Strippe rum?

Und guck mal von innen auf die Vorderseite des Gehäuses, ob da nicht so ein seltsames, rundes Ding sitzt.  

Naja, eventuell hast Du ja tatsächlich nie einen angeschlossen gehabt.
Der Funktion tut das natürlich keinen Abbruch, aber - so wie jetzt - im Fehlerfall ist das Ding schon nicht schlecht.

Aber egal, ich glaub, ich hab den Fehler auf einem Deiner Bilder (übrigens sehr clever von Dir, wie ich finde) schon entdeckt.

Und zwar sieht man auf dem ersten von Dir verlinkten Bild links eine grau ummantelte, ein paarmal aufgewicklete Leitung, die eine Verbindung zwischen der Grafikkarte und dem S/PDIF Anschluss des Mainboards herstellt.

Das kann so nicht stimmen, der S/PDIF Anschluss ist digitales Audio, das hat nix mit Grafik zu tun. 

1. Nimm die Verbindung ab und versuch mal, ob die Kiste dann startet.
2. Was wolltest Du mit der Verbindung überhaupt bezwecken? Und erzähl nicht, daß das vorher auch so war.


----------



## Benihana (22. April 2009)

keithcaputo am 22.04.2009 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Benihana am 22.04.2009 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung was ich mit dem grauen Kabel bezwecken wollte, aber der hat so schön in den daneben liegenden Anschluss gepasst    Naja, ohne den will der Rechner trotzdem nicht starten.. aber ich weiss nun endlich warum der Rechner keinen Piepton von sich geben will. Das alte Mainboard hatte den Speaker angeschweißt gehabt beim neuen aber fehlt dieses runde Ding.. und lose als Kabel besitze ich es leider nicht. Was mache ich denn jetzt nun??

Beim Vergleich mit dem alten Mainboard ist mir auch aufgefallen, das der ATX-Stecker 20-polig war, jetzt aber 24-polig ist.. spielt das eine Rolle? Nur um dies als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen    Achja, ein Bein des CPU-Sockels ist gebrochen, sitzt aber ansonsten ziemlich feste drauf.. oder gilt das schon als defekt?


----------



## keithcaputo (22. April 2009)

Benihana am 22.04.2009 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Das alte Mainboard hatte den Speaker angeschweißt gehabt beim neuen aber fehlt dieses runde Ding.. und lose als Kabel besitze ich es leider nicht. Was mache ich denn jetzt nun??


Hast Du noch ein altes Gehäuse rumstehen? Dann kannst Du den dort verbauten speaker nehmen.



> Beim Vergleich mit dem alten Mainboard ist mir auch aufgefallen, das der ATX-Stecker 20-polig war, jetzt aber 24-polig ist.. spielt das eine Rolle? Nur um dies als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen


Das ist nur ne Weiterentwicklung der Technik. Da sowohl Dein neues Mainboard als auch das neue Netzteil schon die 24polige Ausführung haben, passt ja alles zusammen.




> Achja, ein Bein des CPU-Sockels ist gebrochen, sitzt aber ansonsten ziemlich feste drauf.. oder gilt das schon als defekt?


Nein nein, es können bis zu 80 Beinchen abbrechen, ohne dass es weiter auffällt...   

...das hast Du doch nicht wirklich im Ernst gefragt, oder???


----------



## Benihana (24. April 2009)

keithcaputo am 22.04.2009 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Benihana am 22.04.2009 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe in meinen zwei alten Rechnern reingeschaut, aber leider ist der eine viieeel zu alt, und der andere hat auch nur so einen angschweißten Speaker. Leider.. Aber Gute Idee   
Übrigends ist die Frage ernst gemeint    Ein Tausendfüssler würde so einen Bruch verkraften aber bei den vier Beinchen die der Sockel hat.. ??


----------



## Memphis11 (24. April 2009)

Wie ein beinchen ist von der CPU Sockel abgebrochen :-o   
Seit wann weißt du das denn schon LOL 
Kein wunder das die kiste nicht starten will


----------



## fiumpf (24. April 2009)

Benihana am 22.04.2009 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, ein Bein des CPU-Sockels ist gebrochen, sitzt aber ansonsten ziemlich feste drauf.. oder gilt das schon als defekt?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Definiere doch bitte mal das Wort "Bein" genauer.


----------



## Benihana (24. April 2009)

Mit 4 Beinchen meine ich natürlich die Drehverschlüsse des Sockels


----------



## DonBarcal (24. April 2009)

Benihana am 19.04.2009 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, das Lämpchen blinkt aber bei mir piepst ebenfalls nichts. Der Monitor bleibt schwarz. Habe den Rechner nun mal länger laufen gelassen und er gibt eben diese Geräusche von sich.. vom Lüfter und der Festplatte. Letzteres läuft und läuft wird dann etwas schwächer und beginnt dann von vorn. Und das immer wieder.. könnte es daran liegen, das irgendwas falsch angesteckt ist?



Der scheint wirklich Probleme beim Laden von Windows zu haben. Passiert - wie jemand anderes schon gesagt hatte. 
Dass du davon nix siehst, liegt wohl entweder daran, dass deine Graka kaputt ist oder du den Monitor am Onboard-VGA-Ausgang angeschlossen hast und der Chip deaktiviert ist.


----------



## noxious (25. April 2009)

Benihana am 24.04.2009 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit 4 Beinchen meine ich natürlich die Drehverschlüsse des Sockels


Also ein Beinchen von der Kühlerhalterung (das, was du abbauen kannst) :o


----------



## Benihana (25. April 2009)

Er läuft! Er funktioniert !   Vielen Dank an alle die mir versucht haben zu helfen und geholfen haben  Haut mich nicht    aber es lag tatsächlich am Monitor, den ich bedauerlicherweise falsch gesteckt hatte. 
So das MSI Motherboard Screen lädt und ich komme auch ins BIOS, doch wie geht es da weiter? Das Handbuch ist leider nur auf Englisch, nicht das ich das nicht könnte, aber wenn man schon so wenig Ahnung davon hat.. Naja, ich Hoffe ihr könnt mich vielleicht sicher durchs BIOS geleiten


----------



## Memphis11 (25. April 2009)

Ich würde als erstes mal den onboard grafik chip deaktivieren, falls einer vorhanden ist.
Das selbe mit dem onboard sound chip, falls du eine eigene sounkarte gesteckt hast.
Eist oder cool´n´ quiet würde ich auch auf aus stellen, falls du mit dem PC viel spielst.
Dann würde ich mal first boot devise auf das DVD laufwerk stellen die win CD einlegen, abspeichern und danach die HD neu formatieren und windows installieren.

PSas ist aber nur die extra schnelle version


----------



## Benihana (25. April 2009)

Memphis11 am 25.04.2009 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde als erstes mal den onboard grafik chip deaktivieren, falls einer vorhanden ist.
> Das selbe mit dem onboard sound chip, falls du eine eigene sounkarte gesteckt hast.
> Eist oder cool´n´ quiet würde ich auch auf aus stellen, falls du mit dem PC viel spielst.
> Dann würde ich mal first boot devise auf das DVD laufwerk stellen die win CD einlegen, abspeichern und danach die HD neu formatieren und windows installieren.
> ...



Memphis11 würdest du mir bitte, bitte, bitte   genaustens erklären, wie ich first boot device aufs dvd laufwerk stelle, abspeichere und die hd neu formatiere??


----------



## Memphis11 (25. April 2009)

Bei mir steht das unter advanced bios features, boot sequence

1.) Boot sequence das DVD laufwerk einstellen, danach auf save und exit, später solltest du wieder auf 1. die HD setzen und auf 2 das DVD laufwerk.

Wenn die win CD im laufwerk liegt, brauchst du dann nur noch eine taste drücken wenn es beim neustart da steht und danach folgst du der installationsanweisung von Windows.

Du mußt dann die ganzen alten partitionen auf der HD löschen und neue erstellen bevor du dann win installierst.

Leider ist es etwas schwierig zu erklären wenn man nicht gerade selber ein neues win aufsetzt, vielleicht  kann das ja wer genauer als ich


----------



## Benihana (25. April 2009)

Memphis11 am 25.04.2009 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir steht das unter advanced bios features, boot sequence
> 
> 1.) Boot sequence das DVD laufwerk einstellen, danach auf save und exit, später solltest du wieder auf 1. die HD setzen und auf 2 das DVD laufwerk.
> 
> ...



Das machst du doch ganz gut   Ich bin immerhin schon bei den Partitionen angelangt. Habe diese gelöscht und neu erstellt. Partition 1, ehemals Boot, war primär. Partition 2, ehemals Recover Logisch. Aber ich kann die Partitionen weder benennen, noch den Typ ändern. Jediglich die  Größe der Partitionen. Macht das was aus?


----------



## Benihana (25. April 2009)

Mein Rechner läuft nun endlich wieder (ein bisschen laut aber er läuft) und das habe ich allein euch zu verdanken. Riesen Dank, ihr seid die besten


----------



## Benihana (3. Mai 2009)

Edit: Frage in Thema "Kühler" verschoben.


----------

